# Hello from London



## cozzabucks (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi all- this is my first post here- I came across this site via Frederick Russ on Facebook - I have to admit to being a bit of a stalker of Frederick's page, and I've bought a fair few libraries as a result! 
I started working writing music for plays in the UK- I've done stuff at the National theatre, the RSC, the Donmar Warehouse, and a whole load of other regional and touring companies, and over the last 5 or so years I've been moving more into writing for films. It's a bit like starting all over again, but I have to say I'm really loving it! 
I've got a site at http://www.corinbuckeridge.com - please feel free to visit and have a listen- I'd love to have feedback on it!
All the best- see you soon!
Cheers,
Corin


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to VI, Corin! Glad you found us - enjoy the forum!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## johnhamilton (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome Corin!


----------



## DM613 (Jun 30, 2011)

hi,do you know me?I think you must have never know me,I am new here,you will be familiar with me in the future,please remmember me,I am dmjy510,a special name and it is easy to keep it in mind.


----------



## maraskandi (Jun 30, 2011)

Is the above Groundhog Day "you may not remember me, but I sure as heck fi remember you!" / Silence of the Lambs, Hannibal Lecter "ffff" moment above by DM613 not just awful spam?
Well, I ain't clicking on links to find out in any case, I'll tell you that! Tentatively all due respect to that poster of links relating to "more you purchase, more discount you will get" randomness,
I may put my audio budget into stuff that helps me ensure that all music I touch turns into gold, but other stuff. pfft....


Corin, what incredible and varied music!


----------



## maraskandi (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, and Corin, when you say a "cheeky jazz set with Will Young" on your website do you mean Will Young, saxophone?


----------



## cozzabucks (Jul 1, 2011)

Many thanks for the kind words Patrick- very much enjoying your tracks on Soundcloud too !
It was the very lovely Will Young the pop star, in fact, who was absolutely charming and great to work with. I think we did about 4 or 5 songs, in the 'too darn hot'/'is you is or is you ain't my baby mould. All good clean fun for charity!


----------



## maraskandi (Jul 1, 2011)

Your welcome, and thanks for having a gander through my tracks! 

Ahh, ofcourse, Will Young, I do get the impression he's a lovely, down to earth kinda chap and he has a lovely voice.


----------



## bluejay (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey Corin! It was great to actually meet you a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## cozzabucks (Jul 1, 2011)

Hey James- likewise! It was great to meet you too! I'm loving the Scorecast updates- looking forward to the next meeting!


----------

